# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  علاج الأمراض النفسية

## إسلام شمس الدين

*
أستاذنا العزيز الدكتور عادل 

افتقدنا موضوعاتك القيمة منذ فترة . . فلا حرمنا الله وجودك الدائم بيننا
لكنني أراه هذه المرة ليس مقالاً وإنما أراك تسعى لجعله أرشيفاً أو موسوعة للأسئلة النفسية .

فقط مررت لتقديم تحية تقدير و امتنان لمجهودك الرائع هنا 
و يسعدني أنأكون أول من يقدم استفساراً . .

هل نستطيع وضع نسبة ولو تقريبة لنجاح الطب النفسي في علاج الأمراض النفسية ؟

*

----------


## د.عادل

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : إسلام شمس الدين_ 
> *
> 
> 
> هل نستطيع وضع نسبة ولو تقريبة لنجاح الطب النفسي في علاج الأمراض النفسية ؟
> 
> *



اشكر لك مشاركتك

نسبة نجاح الطب النفسي في علاج الأمراض النفسية تعود لعدة اسباب منها :
هل المريض هو من يسعى للعلاج ؟
 نوع المرض ؟
فهناك امراض يطول فيها العلاج لعدة سنوات (كأنفصام الشخصية ـ التبول اللاارادي ـ الاكتئاب)
   قد تنتج بعض الامراض العضوية نتيجة للمرض النفسي كالصداع المزمن والام البطن ـ كالقولون العصبي ـ والام المعدة ـ او ضيق التنفس ، وقد يشتكي المريض من هذه الاعراض دون علمه بمرضه النفسي.

اخيراً قوة الإرادة هي عامل رئيسي في ارتفاع نسبة نجاح الطب النفسي ، وهي تعود في الاساس للطبيب المعالج

لك مني وافر التحية والاحترام والتقدير اخي الغالي اسلام وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الغالى د / عادل   ::  ::  :: 

أشكرك على عطائك ومجهودك ونشاطك فى تقديم كل مساعدة لنا جميعا 

وربنا يبارك لنا فيك وما يحرمنا من تواجدك الطيب المفيد بيننا   :4:  :: 

وأحب أن أسالك ... كلنا نمر بظروف نفسية صعبة وتضيق الدنيا امامنا فهل من طرق سهلة لكى يخرج الانسان من حالته النفسية السيئة الى حالة افضل ؟؟؟

 :4: 

وبالنسبة لى يريحنى أن أستنشق الهواء لكى يغير من حالتى النفسية السيئة فى بعض الحيان وخاصة اذا كان الهواء وأنا على ضفاف النيل ولكن بعيدا عن الزحمة وأصوات السيارات ...  :Cool: 

تحياتى وتقديرى واحترامى لك  :9::8:

وجزاك الله كل خير  ::

----------


## د.عادل

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : كوكب_ 
> *
> 
> 
> وأحب أن أسالك ... كلنا نمر بظروف نفسية صعبة وتضيق الدنيا امامنا فهل من طرق سهلة لكى يخرج الانسان من حالته النفسية السيئة الى حالة افضل ؟؟؟
> 
> *


كلما تقدم عمر الانسان كلما زادت  حساسيته للمواقف التي تواجهه ، وكمثال : الطفل في سن الخامسة لا يغضب الا لبضعة دقائق لو صفعه احد اصدقائه ، في سن العاشرة تزيد مدة الغضب وتمتد لساعات ، في سن الخامسة عشر يتحول الغضب لشعور بالاهانة وضرورة الثأر ويتعكر صفوه لأيام ، في العشرين اكثر حساسية .. وهكذا فكلما تقدم العمر تكون شدة الحساسية اكثر وقد لا نستطيع النوم لمجرد ان احد نظر الينا نظره لم تعجبنا ، او قيل لنا ما لا يرضينا.

ان الحياة مليئة بالمفاجأت سوء كانت تسعدنا او تعكر صفونا ، ونحن في درب الحياة مع غيرنا من البشر ، نتقبلهم بحالهم ونتعامل مع كل من فيها حسب علمه وتفكيره وعقائده ، كمن يمشي مع طفل لابد له ان يقصر من خطواته ولا يطلب من الطفل ان يسرع ،،

سبحان الله العلي القدير الذي خلق لنا حياة الدنيا متنوعة ومتجددة باستمرار لعلمه بنا وباننا نمل من النمط المستمر الثابت ، فكل ساعة من اليوم تختلف عن غيرها سواء كانت نهاراً او ليلاً ، اننا نستعد للشتاء ونلبس الصوف وغيره مما يقينا البرد ، وكذلك في الصيف ، اي اننا نأقلم انفسنا على المناخ ، لانه من المستحيل ان نحول الطقس على ما تشتهي انفسنا حتى ولو بتكيفات الهواء.

اذاً علينا ان نكون اقوى من تحديات الحياة ، والا نقف امام ما يعكر صفونا ، ونعلوا عن تفاهات الغير واسائتهم لنا ، ونحمد الله الذي زادنا علماً ونضجاً ونعلم ان القوة في التسامح وليست في الاخذ بالند ومعاملة من يعاملنا بالمثل ، ولا ننسى ان نمشي كما ذكرت (على مقدار خطى من نسير معه في درب الحياة)

ممتاز يا اخي الغالي كوكب انك تعلم ما يسعدك وتفعله ، وكل منا يعرف ما يخرجه من جو الكأبة والحزن ، وعلينا ان ننسى ونتجاهل ما يعكر صفونا ونفكر فيما يسعدنا ويريح اعصابنا ، ولا نجعل المشاكل تسيطر علينا وتملئ حياتنا ، اما ان واجهتنا مشكلة ولابد لها من حل ، نحاول بقدر المستطاع الا نتخذ قراراتنا في حالة الغضب والا ندمنا اشد الندم ، وعلينا ان نهدء اولاً ونثق في ان هناك مخرج باستمرار من اي ضيق ، ثم نفكر بهدوء اعصاب في حل المشكلة من جميع الزواية ونختار  الحل الامثل الذي فيه الصالح للجميع ونبعد عن الانانية ، فقمة المتعة في التضحية بالذات.

المصيبة الشيئ الوحيد الذي يولد كبير ويصغر

الصبر ثم الصبر

لو صبرت على الماء لمسكته بيدك (حكمة تعني انك لو صبرت لتجمد الماء ومسكته بيدك).

اسف للاطالة  ..   الرد على استفسارك اخي الفاضل يحتاج لعدة صفحات ولكني حاولت ان اجيز واعتذر مرة اخرى للاطالة.

تحياتي لك واشكر على تواصلك وعلى اسلوبك الرائع

----------

